# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Ищется несложное решение

## a_vysotskiy

Здравствуйте, коллеги! ;) 


В силу наличия широкой линейки различных CMS и скриптов, мне уже не представляется возможным самому разобраться во всем этом многообразии. Хотел бы решить тривиальную задачу управления подпиской и рассылками. 

Основная задача дать возможность посетителям публиковать данные на сайт (блог, новостная лента), а подписчикам получать эти посты. 

Публикация предполагает наличие сложной формы с множеством полей для заполнения и даже добавлением ряда изображений. 

При этом публикации премодерируемы. А получатели должны отключаться от подписки по воле модератора. 

Получатели (подписчики) должны иметь возможность регистрироваться. (Данные требуемые для регистрации тоже весьма обширны, что требует гибкой настройки формы регистрации) 

Часть публикации на сайте должна быть скрыта. Доступ только подписчикам. 

Желательно возможность фильтровать публикации по полям из формы. 


Я пока частично смог сделать на WP, но не смог найти плагин позволяющий сделать постинг с теми полями, которые нужны. (вариант - сделать внешний обработчик и пихать через API в вордпресс, но тогда как фильтровать записи?) Там есть настраиваемые поля, но можно ли выгрузить будет посты в csv или xml в таблице. Можно ли сделать фильтр по настраиваемым полям? 


Заранее спасибо всем кто прочитает и тем кто ответит.

_Добавлено через 1 час 48 минут 6 секунд_
А TDO Miniforms поможет решить часть задач? :)

----------

